# "No post mode specified"



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I get the above error when posting on this forum 9/10 times and only this forum and only when using my work laptop :?

Anyone seen it? Does anyone know if it's my laptop config?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Took me bl00dy ages to post the thread and this reply and no-one can help :?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I've just typed "no post mode specified" as a google search and got over 200000 results 

It seems to be a PHP config issue on a lot of the forums in the search results.

This might help:
http://www.phpbb.com/phpBB/viewtopic.ph ... &view=next

I must state though that I know nowt about PHP and forum hosting - just trying to help


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Never really come across it Mark, sorry 

But it seems like it might well be something on your works laptop - some sort of security setting?

(I'm really clutching straws here )


----------

